# Pre-war Elgin Heavy-Duty?



## hcdsign (Aug 30, 2012)

After buying several different Elgins for parts, or good deals, I had a pile of misc parts.  The attached pictures are of the rough build of my version of a Elgin Heavy-Duty bicycle.  I dont think they made anything like this, but i wanted to build something unique, while kind of staying period correct.  I was taking my cues from the Schwinn Cycletruck, with the heavy duty spokes in the front & rear dropcenter wheels, and big basket.  For the rear I am debating 2 more baskets, or a big beast of a rack, like the news-boy racks.  Currently I am leaning towards the big rear rack, as it would seem more period correct.  The drop center rims also need to have the correct old balloon tires installed, but for now some used hybird tires will have to do for rolling around the shop.  I also plan to change out the crank and chaingaurd to the correct Elgin units for the late 1930's.  The fenders dont fit well either, so i will have to check the inventory for some other deep massive fenders that will fit better.  Most people want a bike that is light, not here, i want this thing to appear as big, heavy & beastly as possible.

Please post any ideas or thoughts on how to proceed on this project, while still trying to stay period correct.  As I stated above, this is just a rough assembly and I have comitted to nothing other than the re-laced heavy duty dropcenter rims.

Thank you, Howie.


----------

